# Front License Plate



## Seanscn (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, here is what I am thinking and why.

I just bought my GTO and the person who had the car before me lived in a state where it was required to have the license plate on front. I am wanting to put a custom made license plate in there that has the Goat that is in my Avatar but with a black background and a silver Goat.

Does anyone know where a good place is to have a custom high quality license plate made?


----------

